# Hello all



## joff (Dec 29, 2015)

Evening All,

Been lurking on the forum for a while, but now I thought I'd ask a few questions. I've had a Gaggia Classic for almost a year (2nd hand) which seems to work OK. I started using Costa ready ground, then bought a Hario hand grinder.

I've now upgraded to a Sage Smart Grinder Pro. Now, for some reason I cannot get a decent espresso. No matter what I do, it only takes seconds to make the espresso, even on the finest grind setting. The beans are a couple of months old and appear to be soft and damp when ground (could this be the problem?).

Any tips would be great, as many others seem to use this grinder with no issues.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

First try new beans.

If that fails then check that the Sage grinder is shimmed properly.

Early models needed shims added to grind fine enough for espresso.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, and wlecome to CFUK.

Need a bit more info really.... hopefully you have some sort of idea (or you're actually weighing) your ground coffee going in, and your espresso coming out.

Can you tell us the "recipe" that you're using (ie mine is typically 19g in, 38g out in 32s)

Yours sounds like it's Xg in and Yg out in {not many}s - but can you complete some of the variables?

Your beans, at "a couple of months old" (is that roast date, or purchase date; what beans, bought from where - again, can you be more specific?) are probably too old and stale - and you'd probably get much better results from beans that were a couple of weeks old, rather than a couple of months - but you should still be able to get a half-decent pour from them at a couple of months (but with sub-optimal taste!). If they're beans purchased from a supermarket, and you bought them two months ago - then that's very very different to beans that are two months past roast-date.

The Sage Smart Grinder Pro has an adjustable upper burr carrier - to allow you to tighten the grind further. Have you touched this at all? You might need to...

Anyway, nice to have you here - lurking or contributing (the latter is always better!) and if you can tell us more then we'll try and help.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Are you still using pressurised baskets if you've been using pre-ground? Nothing to do with the grind problem, just a thought (especially if the grinder is grinding too course - otherwise you'd choke them easily)


----------



## Cawfeekid (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi!


----------



## Redoid (Jan 16, 2016)

Warm welcome


----------

